# I'm having trouble upgrading. Care to lend a hand?



## M82A1A (Jan 23, 2004)

Hello. This is my first time in here, but I've spent a lot of time at the HappyHour.

My HDD started to die on my TiVo. I had an 80gig drive laying around, so I thought I would use it to upgrade and fix the TiVo. I found the Weaknees guide and I have been following that. However, I have hit a snag and would love some guidence!

I have formatted the new drive as FAT32. The new drive is plugged into the slave slot on the IDE cable which also has the C: drive and the jumper is set as such. The original TiVo drive is set as a slave on the IDE with the CD-ROM. So, using the tables in the Weaknees' guide, I believe the commands to be as follows:


```
Primary Master - C: - hda
Primary Slave - New Drive - hdb/hdZ
Secondary Master - CD-ROM - hdc
Secondary Slave - Old TiVo Drive - hdd/hdX
```
So, I boot the MFSTool CD and get the promt at the bottom. I enter the following command, per the tutorial:


```
mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
```
This command should reflect the new drive in the slave position on the primary master IDE cable. Right?

Well, I don't really know what is going on, but here is the error message I receive:


```
kmod : failed to exec /sbin/modprobe - s -k nls_cp 437,errono=2
kmod : failed to exec /sbin/modprobe - s -k nls_iso8859-1, errono=2
kmod : failed to exec /sbin/modprobe - s -k nls_iso8859-1, errono=2
kmod : failed to exec /sbin/modprobe - s -k nls_iso8859-1, errono=2
```
Any ideas what is going on? I sure hope I have not messed something up!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

You don't need to format the target drive - this will be taken care of by MFStools in the restore process. The FAT32 partition needs to be on your C:\ drive to hold the backup image and that is the one that needs to be mounted (mount dev/hda1 /mnt assumes the FAT32 is the first partition on the C: drive; if it were the second partition you would use dev/hda2, etc.)

You can't hurt anything fooling around with this so just start over when things get screwed up.


----------



## M82A1A (Jan 23, 2004)

So, I need to unplug the C: drive that is plugged into hda and put the new drive there? Then, the command would be:

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt

Right? Thanks!


----------



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

If you were to follow the Hinsdale guide..

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

I would have you mount the FAT32 (drive) partition by doing this...

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos

Don't know if your current C: drive is FAT32. If it's not, then I think, your going the right route to make a back up first to the new drive, burn to CD then use the new drive to restore to...just my 2¢


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

M82A1A said:


> So, I need to unplug the C: drive that is plugged into hda and put the new drive there? Then, the command would be:
> 
> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
> 
> Right? Thanks!


NO!!

The "new drive" will receive the TiVo software. This drive does not need to be mounted under Linux at all!!

Your original configuration was just fine. IF you want to make a backup of the TiVo software, in ADDITION to copying it to the new drive, you need to do the following:

Note: This assumes that C is a FAT or FAT32 formatted drive, NOT NTFS. If it IS NTFS format, this will not work, and you will need ANOTHER drive, formatted under FAT/FAT32 attached as Drive C to receive the backup.

1) To create a backup copy of the TiVo software on your C drive, execute the following commands:

```
mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos
mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdd
```
This will take some time to complete.

2) To place this backup on the new drive, and expand it to use the full available drive space, execute the following command:

```
mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb
```
This will also take some time.

3) Unmount the drives, and shutdown using the following commands:

```
umount -f -a -r
halt
```
4) Place the new drive in the TiVo and start it up.

If all went well, your TiVo should now start up correctly.


----------



## ocntscha (Oct 22, 2003)

Dan Collins said:


> If it IS NTFS format, this will not work, and you will need ANOTHER drive, formatted under FAT/FAT32 attached as Drive C to receive the backup.


He HAS another drive formatted under FAT/FAT32 attached, not as Drive C but it does not need to be, to receive the backup.

Its his new drive!

I believe his plan is to save the backup file he'll make with mfsbackup onto the new, currently fat32, drive. Then, boot into Windows and burn the backup file from it onto a CD. Then, boot back into Linux to actually get about the business of turning the new drive into a Tivo drive.

He's stuck at the very beginning mounting his new, currently fat32, drive for receiving the backup. Beats me why its not working.


----------



## M82A1A (Jan 23, 2004)

Dan Collins said:


> NO!!
> 
> The "new drive" will receive the TiVo software. This drive does not need to be mounted under Linux at all!!
> 
> ...


So, I decided to give these directions a shot. I placed the new 80 gig drive in the primary master. The old drive was secondary slave and the CD ROM was the secondary master. I had no trouble booting into linux from the CD.

At the promt, I entered the first command. It seemed everything went fine. Next, I entered the second command, but I got the same error message from my original post. Any ideas? I am at the point now where I just want to get the 80 gig working. I don't care about keeping my shows, I just want the TiVo software on the new drive.

I'd appreciate ideas and thanks for all the help!

P


----------



## ocntscha (Oct 22, 2003)

By what your telling us, what your doing OUGHT to be working. What CD are you using exactly? I'd recommend this http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/software/lba48/lba_4.02_license.html one if thats not what you've already got.

You don't HAVE to backup the current hard drive. Since you're not going to continue using it and since you are having so much trouble getting a FAT32 partition mounted to take a backup you could just bail out on that part and stick the original drive on a shelf when you're done and consider the original drive to be the backup.

If you've still got the new drive as primary master and old Tivo drive as secondary slave, you ought to be able to boot off your Linux CD and just do..

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdd | mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda

That should copy everything including all the shows straight from the old drive to the new drive. When its done put the new drive in the Tivo and the old drive on a shelf.

If that fails, and it might since you seem to think the old Tivo drive is having hardware trouble, then you could try just copying over the Tivo software only by doing

mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdd | mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda


----------



## M82A1A (Jan 23, 2004)

So, if I just type in that last command (and only that command) the TiVo software will move to the new drive and that's all I need to do?

At this point, I don't care about backups or anything. I just want the new drive to work


----------



## ocntscha (Oct 22, 2003)

M82A1A said:


> So, if I just type in that last command (and only that command) the TiVo software will move to the new drive and that's all I need to do?
> 
> At this point, I don't care about backups or anything. I just want the new drive to work


If your new Tivo drive is primary master and old Tivo drive is secondary slave, and if it works like its supposed to (still not sure what that error your getting is about) yes sir. It shouldn't take very long, maybe 10 minutes, it'll display a status as it copies. When its done put the new drive in the Tivo. As I recall it will still list all your shows in now playing but they just won't work if you try to watch them. I believe all your season pass settings and so forth will be fine.

I guess the only caveat is that the original Tivo drive has to be less than 80Gig. If it is yeah just use that second command. If the the original drive IS 80 Gig also, leave out the -s 127 on the second part of the command. If the original drive is larger than 80 Gig then you'll need to find a drive at least that large to use as a replacement.


----------

